# Condensasdor de tono en guitarra eléctrica



## rexy47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Buenos días, este es mi primer mensaje. Antes de nada decir que he tratado de informarme sobre el tema, pero la información que he conseguido encontrar es bastante escasa. Mi cuestión es la siguiente. Mi guitarra tiene un sonido con excesivos graves, por lo que quiero que tenga más agudos. Para ello he pensado en cambiar el control de tono, modificando el valor del condensador. El problema está en que no se que nuevo valor poner.

Hasta donde se el control de tono actua como un filtro pasa-bajo que recorta los agudos. Lo que pretendo es que o bien la frecuencia de corte sea mas alta, o bien el filtro sea menos "potente" por decirlo de alguna forma. Otra opción mas interesante aún seria transformar el filtro pasa-bajo por uno pasa-alto de forma que recortase los graves.

La información de la que dispongo es la siguiente, el potenciometro es de 25K A (no recuerdo si A era lineal o logaritmico), y el condensador viene marcado como 104 100V, es decir, de 0.1 uF y 100V. Si hiciese falta más información no dudeis en preguntármela.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2010)

Un esquema de como esta conectado no vendría nada mal.


----------



## rexy47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, adjunto un esquema un poco cutre. No he incluido todo lo del selector, ya que creo que no es necesario. Por si acaso hace falta la impedancia de las pastillas es de 4k aprox. (el polimetro no mide muy bien). Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2010)

Tu esquema me parece que está mal, pero igualmente, reemplaza el capacitor por otro de 0,033 uF (33nF), prueba y comenta.


----------



## rexy47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Muchas gracias por contestar. El esquema lo he hecho lo mejor que he podido, teniendo en cuenta todo el lio de cables que hay en un espacio muy reducido. Aún así si no es como lo he dibujado es muy parecido (creo). Mañana iré a comprar el condensador y probaré, muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 6, 2010)

Perdón por la intromisión.

Mirando el cambio de 100nF a 33nF me surge una duda:
Fogonazo, ¿no seria al contrario? me explico, no habria que subir de valor C 100 nf.

Según mis cálculos con R 0-25 K y C 100 nF la frecuencia de atenuación iria entre 0.636 KHz y 15 KHz.

y con R 0-25 K y C 33 nF la frecuencia de atenuación iria entre 1.9 KHz y 48 KHz.

No se si esto es así, espero tu opinión/corrección.

Un saludo.


----------



## rexy47 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pues nada, ya he ido a la tienda a por el condensador y ciertamente ha funcionado. No tanto como me gustaria, pero si que se nota un sonido más brillante. Con respecto a lo que dice Electronec, tiene su lógica, ya que con el condensador de 33nF la banda entre 0.636 y 1.9KHz queda "libre" de atenuación, y por tanto es una franja de medios que no se atenua. Por otra parte que la atenuación afecte a la banda entre 15 y 48 KHz no tiene la menor importancia, ya que la guitarra no emite en esa frecuencia.

Como he dicho el cambio por un condensador de 33nF ha funcionado, no todo lo que a mi me gustaría, pero ha funcionado. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2010)

rexy47 dijo:


> .....Como he dicho el cambio por un condensador de 33nF ha funcionado, no todo lo que a mi me gustaría, pero ha funcionado. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.



El condensador según el esquema forma un pasa-bajos variable, si se disminuye el valor del Capacitor, aumenta la frecuencia de corte --> Pasan mas los agudos.
Todavía puedes bajar el valor aún mas, prueba 10nF o 4.7nF


----------



## rexy47 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mmm entiendo, tiene su lógica. Buscando por casa he visto que tengo un condensador de 1.8nF cerámico, de los de lenteja, de 400V, probaré a ver que tal.

Edito: De acuerdo, ya he probado con ese condensador,y ahora el control de tono funciona mejor. La cuestión que se me plantea ahora es que el problema no era que el control de tonos quitase demasiados agudos (que en parte así era) si no que las propias pastillas de la guitarra tienen demasiados graves. Por eso planteo ahora la cuestión que deje caer en el primer post, si el filtro pasa-bajo que es el control de tono no podría convertirse en un filtro pasa-alto de forma que recortase los graves. No se si esto es posible, por eso pregunto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 20, 2010)

el flitro pasa altos es condensador-resistencia no? no seria posible dar vuelta el esquema, para que te quede el pote conectado al condensador en ves del condensador conectado al pote? desde ya decir que ni idea si lo que dije es posible

editotra cosa, el cable que va al ampli no va en el segundo pote?


----------



## Orlando2513 (Jul 20, 2010)

aver no entendí la pregunta... pero si lo que tienes que hacer es comprarlos solo pide un condensador cerámico

tienes muchas posibilidades sonidos con esto ya que el valor del condensador es lo que depende aver

puede ser de 

0.17
0.22
0.47
0.67
0.100

esos son por lo general los que se usan 

yo no tengo perilla de tono te explicare mas o menos mi circuito..

resulta que yo en vez de tener perilla tengo un interruptor (on.off.on)

entonces en las posiciones de los lados pasa la corriente y en el centro no ósea como si tuviera un perilla al 10

entonces a un lado puse un condensador cerámico de 0.22 y al otro lado uno de 0.67

entonces tengo 3 posibilidades de tono en el centro máximo osea directo
en un lado agudo y en el otro lado mas agudo 

si te interesa conocer mas sobre este circuito agrégame en msn y hay te explico mejor

En este foro no me va a ir bien@por no leer las reglas.com

salu2  y suerte


----------



## Selkir (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola.
Voy a hacer una consulta en este tema, ya que es muy similar.
Resulta que me ha llegado una guitarra y los tonos no funcionan bien, ya que van conectado con la palanca de selección de pastillas. El problema no está, porque la solución es saltarse el conmutador y ponerlos directamente entre el potenciometro de volumen y la salida (como normalmente es hace).

Ahora, he pensado en configurarlos uno para agudos y el otro para graves, pero no se bien como hacerlo. Ahora mismo la señal, en cada uno de ellos, entra por un extremo, el otro queda libre y entre el cursor y masa hay un condensador de unos 47nF.
He encontrado un esquema (que lo adjunto), pero no se si estará bien y no recuerdo el cálculo que hay que hacer para determinar los condensadores, ya que los dos potenciometros son de 50K.

Si necesitáis más información pedídmela.


----------

